# Lifelike controller repair



## rhikdavis (Sep 3, 2007)

I think my younguns stretched the wires on one controller and they seperated inside the controller.....does anyone know a semi safe way to pry them apart for a looksee.....or is it more practical to just replace them....

That said, are there any aftermarket controllers compatible with lifelike track?

Thanks


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

If I am not mistaken the controllers are glued together...
Repairing them would be a pain.
Can you solder? Splice wires? Parmas would be an upgrade...
Or...
Ok, who has some LL controllers that can be sent to this gent?

Scott


----------



## rhikdavis (Sep 3, 2007)

noddaz said:


> If I am not mistaken the controllers are glued together...
> Repairing them would be a pain.
> Can you solder? Splice wires? Parmas would be an upgrade...
> Or...
> ...


Wow, someone has already offered me replacements.

Thanks for your help! :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Great!*

Keep on racing...

Scott


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Just Curious But....*

Would Tyco/Mattel controllers fit LL terminals? Since so many were made, you can find them for next to nothing, even on e-bay.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

dlw said:


> Would Tyco/Mattel controllers fit LL terminals? Since so many were made, you can find them for next to nothing, even on e-bay.


 Unless you have an older Lifelike terminal track, the controllers are hardwired into the terminal track. Only very early Lifelike terminals had seperate, plug-in controllers. So to use Tyco controllers, of which there are plenty, you'd need to splice them in.

Joe


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Now you say that Joe I recall you are right.

Howver all is not lost because Mattel does those controllers with three 'speeds' so they would be ideal to splice in. Or better yet use a Mono jack and socket so that controllers can be swapped over in seconds...


----------



## roadhammer (Jan 19, 2008)

does anyone 1/24 drag race?


----------

